

What makes VoIP / SMS sending attractive to customers? - john_cheapsms

Recently I started a company at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cheapsms.eu which provides worldwide VoIP and SMS services. The service already includes SMS API, Bulk SMS sending, VoIP calls directly from the WEB browser. What in your opinion would make it even more useful service you would like to use?
======
senthadev
How about sending binary SMS such as SIM-RFM messages?

